# Metric and Imperial measurements explained



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, come on; don’t y’all get it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Oh, come on; don't y'all get it?


My response wouldn't be "Go ____ yourself", it would be "Who gives a ____?"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Q: "How much energy does it take to boil a room-temperature gallon of water?"
A: "About one redcoat's corpse worth."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We went thru this stuff over 50 years ago.

I’ve owned British motorcycles that had Whitworth sized nuts and bolts.
Tried to buy a set of Whitworth wrenches lately?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's about how I remember it being taught in school.

Whereas today it would be much more like this:

Q: How much energy does it take to boil 1 gallon of water to room temperature?

A: The question is racially bias and insensitive to people of color. Therefore I resist answering this clearly colonizer question and you should pay for all my college now and buy me a new car.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The metric system is a communist plot. If you like the metric system, you are obviously a commie symp with masculinity issues. The best solution to become re-Americanized is to get a truck with a 12 cylinder Cummins diesel engine and connect a pair of jumper cables to the batteries. Connect the other end of the jumper cables to your tiny testicles and rev that sucker up to about 8000 RPMs. After about 2 1/2 seconds, you will forget all about trying to boil water with the metric system.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> The metric system is a communist plot. If you like the metric system, you are obviously a commie symp with masculinity issues. The best solution to become re-Americanized is to get a truck with a 12 cylinder Cummins diesel engine and connect a pair of jumper cables to the batteries. Connect the other end of the jumper cables to your tiny testicles and rev that sucker up to about 8000 RPMs. After about 2 1/2 seconds, you will forget all about trying to boil water with the metric system.


 Actually, the U.S. military uses the metric system. Done so for years.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

The metric system is based on units that are multiples of 10, which makes everything very easy. 

Example: 1000 metres in a kilometer - A lot easier than 1760 yards in a mile. Or 21,120 inches in a mile as opposed to 100,000 centimeters in a kilometer.

Or 1000 mililiters in a liter as opposed to 32 oz in a quart. 

Which system is easier to multiply and divide, in your head ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Imperial system started in Britain, take credit where it's due Fang!

I'm a scientist so have no problem with metrics, it's your Frenchy friends invention.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> The metric system is based on units that are multiples of 10, which makes everything very easy.
> 
> Example: 1000 metres in a kilometer - A lot easier than 1760 yards in a mile. Or 21,120 inches in a mile as opposed to 100,000 centimeters in a kilometer.
> 
> ...


How many liters, in a 1 acre pond 6' deep? (Freshman chemistry question). I saw some FUNNY answers!:vs_laugh:

P.S. 946-mL/quart. I mix 75.6 -cc/gallon (graduated cylinder) to get 50:1 mix for my 2-strokes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> How many liters, in a 1 acre pond 6' deep? (Freshman chemistry question)...


There are no "LITERS" in a pond, Silly! There is just WATER in a pond! :vs_laugh:

Or...

(325,851 gallons of water per acre/foot X 1 (ACRE) X 6 foot deep =1,955,106 gallons X 3.7854118 Liters per Gallon=*7,400,881.32* liters?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> ...
> P.S. 946-mL/quart. I mix 75.6 -cc/gallon (graduated cylinder) to get 50:1 mix for my 2-strokes


Funny story about generational differences...

I always did the math on mix for my 2 stroke engines. My Son2 buys Pre-Mix Gas. His engines seem to run better than mine! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Funny story about generational differences...
> 
> I always did the math on mix for my 2 stroke engines. My Son2 buys Pre-Mix Gas. His engines seem to run better than mine! :vs_laugh:


Slippy, run good mix oil and NEVER use E-10 gas, I use 100LL AV gas ,it does have lead. Sawmill I will use non-Corn premium 93 , as that's a lot of use/breathing.

That crap your Son buys is 5X $$$ vs using 100LL AV gas.

I used 100LL in my 68 camaro RS/SS, back then I'd drive up to the pump, pay the man , and do a burnout/smoke show.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We went thru this stuff over 50 years ago.
> 
> I've owned British motorcycles that had Whitworth sized nuts and bolts.
> Tried to buy a set of Whitworth wrenches lately?


Heck. I believe it would be difficult!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It's twice as bad when you are prepping, for new/old both sizes of shit..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There are no "LITERS" in a pond, Silly! There is just WATER in a pond! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Or...
> 
> (325,851 gallons of water per acre/foot X 1 (ACRE) X 6 foot deep =1,955,106 gallons X 3.7854118 Liters per Gallon=*7,400,881.32* liters?)


I'll have to check but that seems correct., Slippy. We got answers, like 10 or 12-L, in the pond. Common sense?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We went thru this stuff over 50 years ago.
> 
> I've owned British motorcycles that had Whitworth sized nuts and bolts.
> Tried to buy a set of Whitworth wrenches lately?


How about a bullet for a Whitworth rifle? Strange rifling......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Actually, the U.S. military uses the metric system. Done so for years.


I rest my case...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy, run good mix oil and NEVER use E-10 gas, I use 100LL AV gas ,it does have lead. Sawmill I will use non-Corn premium 93 , as that's a lot of use/breathing.
> 
> That crap your Son buys is 5X $$$ vs using 100LL AV gas.
> 
> I used 100LL in my 68 camaro RS/SS, back then I'd drive up to the pump, pay the man , and do a burnout/smoke show.


I use 89 octane non-ethanol in all my small engines, and now that it's below $3 a gallon, in my truck too. MPG jumps from 16.8 to 18.5.
However, my chainsaws see little use, but when I need one I need it to start. So I put True Fuel in them.
Expensive? Still cheaper than a new carb.
And since I work at a place that sells it, I get it almost for cost.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Actually, the U.S. military uses the metric system. Done so for years.


Only because of NATO and other countries we are forced to defend because they are too weak to do it themselves.

REAL Americans use the 30 By God 06, not some sissy 5.56 mumbo jumbo.

Rant over.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Only because of NATO and other countries we are forced to defend because they are too weak to do it themselves.
> Rant over.


Oh boy.

Pride comes before a fall. 
And the US is falling quickly.

Watch the people turn when food goes up in price or runs out.

It will be carnage it a few months time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Only because of NATO and other countries we are forced to defend because they are too weak to do it themselves.
> 
> REAL Americans use the 30 By God 06, not some sissy 5.56 mumbo jumbo.
> 
> Rant over.


I've got 50 54 and 58 Hawkens, but 30 cal is OK by me.

Big one shoots a 525gr


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> How many liters, in a 4046.856422 meter² pond 1.8288 meters deep? ..........


Fify.
Now do the math* in your head*. :devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> Pride comes before a fall.
> And the US is falling quickly.
> ...


We spanked you ass then saved it twice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.
> Now do the math* in your head*. :devil:


I can. Graduated with highest honors, math and science. It just takes longer with lots of figures. Teachers would ask a question, and I'd have answer before them.

Can YOU handle without a device?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> We spanked you ass then saved it twice.


(The British beat the British before becoming the US). 
Saved it twice? Really??
Are you sure it wasn't the other way round?
How have you got on in wars without British help? How was Vietnam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Only because of NATO and other countries we are forced to defend because they are too weak to do it themselves.
> 
> REAL Americans use the 30 By God 06, not some sissy 5.56 mumbo jumbo.
> 
> Rant over.


Not talking about ammunition. 
You are a pilot and you are about to fly the helicopter's first flight of the day so you do the HIT checks. You and the copilot look at your FAT gauges. The outside air is measured in Celsius. So is the TGT. 
Distance? "Clicks," which stands for kilometers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I can. Graduated with highest honors, math and science. It just takes longer with lots of figures. Teachers would ask a question, and I'd have answer before them.
> 
> Can YOU handle without a device?


Would you consider _Napier's Bones_ a 'device'?

I'll wait while you Google that one. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> We spanked you ass then saved it twice.


Now? Commies control and burn our major cities that are controlled by socialist politicians. Are we going to blame that on the metric system?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*BPH, YOU gone LIBERAL? Thats a FAKE quote!*

Take your meters area X depth divide by 3000 QED


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> *BPH, YOU gone LIBERAL? Thats a FAKE quote!*
> 
> Take your meters area X depth divide by 3000 QED


Do you know what FIFY means?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Would you consider _Napier's Bones_ a 'device'?
> 
> I'll wait while you Google that one. :tango_face_wink:


I don't Google.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not talking about ammunition.
> You are a pilot and you are about to fly the helicopter's first flight of the day so you do the HIT checks. You and the copilot look at your FAT gauges. The outside air is measured in Celsius. So is the TGT.
> Distance? "Clicks," which stands for kilometers.


Hey, my OAT was in F degrees, so was the EGT, with green, yellow and red scales, closely monitored when using mix controls.

Manifold pressure, I don't remember, but kept them in the green, on those who had it.

My IFR and VFR maps were in miles, so was my flight computer.

In some cases as with radial engines, the cylinder head temp gauges were in F degrees along with oil temp gauges in all I flew.

I didn't need a temp gauge to tell me when to hit the deicer boots, sucks when the props ice up.

Preflight consisted in general of visual inspection of fuel tanks, draining and inspect, oil levels,

especially the radials, control surfaces and brakes.

Engine run up, electric fuel pumps, oil pressure, fuel gauges, pitch control, mix control, auto rich for takeoff,

yoke controls, cowling flaps, in some cases turbochargers.

Compass when on runway, quickey localizer backside and NDB indicator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't Google.


"Google", in this sense, is a verb. Use the search engine of your choice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you know what FIFY means?


Explain it BPH. Seems language/grammar escapses you


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Explain it BPH. Seems language/grammar escapses you


_Fixed It For You_. It means I changed your quote.

Seems like spelling escapes you.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Explain it BPH. Seems language/grammar escapses you


FIFY = Fixed it for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Google", in this sense, is a verb. Use the search engine of your choice.


I always thought YOU were a Googler!!!!:vs_laugh::tango_face_grin::devil:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> _Fixed It For You_. It means I changed your quote.
> 
> Seems like spelling escapes you.


Beat me to it by 21 seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey, my OAT was in F degrees, so was the EGT, with green, yellow and red scales, closely monitored when using mix controls.
> 
> Manifold pressure, I don't remember, but kept them in the green, on those who had it.
> 
> ...


If you were to sit in the cockpit of a Blackhawk or an Apache, today, you'd see what I'm saying is correct. 
On the other hand, fuel is measured in pounds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> FIFY = Fixed it for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I'm not up to date with internet acronyms


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> If you were to sit in the cockpit of a Blackhawk or an Apache, today, you'd see what I'm saying is correct.
> On the other hand, fuel is measured in pounds.


One litre of AVGas is 1 3/4 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> One litre of AVGas is 1 3/4 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop confusing me with facts, you stinkin' Euro-Commie! :vs_laugh:

Sorry. I couldn't help myself. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Stop confusing me with facts, you stinkin' Euro-Commie! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Sorry. I couldn't help myself. :vs_closedeyes:


That's ok. There's a few assumptions in there like the specific gravity of the fuel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> If you were to sit in the cockpit of a Blackhawk or an Apache, today, you'd see what I'm saying is correct.
> On the other hand, fuel is measured in pounds.


Oh I know you are correct, times have changed, they were trying to do the metric conversions back then in all sorts of areas.

The measurements only count when you can relate them to something, like A to B on a map, and whatever you are using to measure it.

In my current hobby it is ALL metric measurements and the system works well for a newbie.

I would have changed over if I had stayed flying.

The big problem for me and others was in manufacturing, we had a lot of money invested in personal measuring tools,

who was going to buy new ones for us??

Plus all the machines were in inch.

The company told us to convert the prints to inch, we told them to go to hell and have the engineers do it, which they did.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm going to pick weeds, tend the garden, and deal with more intelligent life forms....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> (The British beat the British before becoming the US).
> Saved it twice? Really??
> Are you sure it wasn't the other way round?
> How have you got on in wars without British help? How was Vietnam?
> ...


My Father was 8th Air force He saved your ass .


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Father was 8th Air force He saved your ass .


I guarantee he didn't help my forefathers one iota.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This has gone simplistic and sophomoric and not in an intended humorous manner.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Father was 8th USA Air Force, he saved You not being Germans


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Father was 8th USA Air Force, he saved You not being Germans


My Forefathers were German.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I guarantee he didn't help my forefathers one iota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you limey slave traders can rot in hell.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> My Forefathers were German.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that is hilarious!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And you limey slave traders can rot in hell.


Are you posting from your garden?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> And you limey slave traders can rot in hell.


Oooooh. Nice retort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> And you limey slave traders can rot in hell.


1833 v 1865?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> My Forefathers were German.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm Polish , Swedish, German, English.

The Poles are the most decent


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm Polish , Swedish, German, English.
> 
> The Poles are the most decent


You're American. Your ancestors were those races.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> 1833 v 1865?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heil Hitler!!!

You are German


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> (The British beat the British before becoming the US).
> Saved it twice? Really??
> Are you sure it wasn't the other way round?
> How have you got on in wars without British help? How was Vietnam?
> ...


We, indeed, did save the British and French in WWI. Your pompous, egotistical, generals destroyed an entire generation of Brits while safe in the rear.
Just ONE example - the First Battle of the Somme, July 1, 1916 to November 18, 1916. The FIRST DAY saw British infantry suffer over 57,000 casualties BEFORE NOON. Why? Because they were ordered to assault the German trenches, and the Germans were armed with machine guns.
There are many, many more examples. Ypres, for example. Passchendaele was another.
By the time we entered, you could not have won, you had no men left.

In WWII, after getting driven back and forth across North Africa by Rommel, Montgomery was given command and turned things around.
Unfortuately, the public adulation he received for this went straight to his egotistical head. Also, unforunately, the British Army had once again been bled white in Belgium and France.
The fact that Monty could not replace his personnel, coupled with the memory of WWI losses, made him a very cautious commander. 
The Americans, on the other hand, had almost unlimited manpower, and could afford to use it.
While Montgomery was fiddling around at Caen in Normandy, the American's Operation Cobra created the breakout. At this point, Patton's 3rd Army was turned loose, and left Montgomery's armies in the dust.
We saved your butt in Indonesia, and Burma, too. With manpower and materiele.

Much, much more to this story. 
I have been studying WWII for over 60 years now, it is more than just a hobby to me. Currently reading, for the second time, Eisenhower's Armies, by Niall Barr, Pegasus Books, 2015. A Britisher, from the Staff College at Shrivenham. He presents a balanced look at Montgomery.

Vietnam? We did have help from the ANZAC forces, Taiwan, Philippines, Korea, but the war was not lost on the battlefield. In fact, the forces never lost any battles. The war was lost in Washington, D.C., and Paris, France.
For the record - we were winning when I left.:vs_cool:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For the record, I hate metric wrenches.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> For the record, I hate metric wrenches.


And British Wenches!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And British Wenches!!!!


Never had a problem with them. American women, on the other hand...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I see things are progressing well here...









Carry on.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you know what FIFY means?


It's raining out now, done with intelligent life in the garden.....

Do you know what BFA means?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I see things are progressing well here...
> 
> View attachment 108033
> 
> ...


Beautifully stated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> It's raining out now, done with intelligent life in the garden.....
> 
> Do you know what BFA means?


Bachelor of Fine Arts.
Built-in False Alarm.
Blank Firing Attachment.
British Franchise Association.
Black Female Adult.

_Oh, wait.... that's racist!_

Best Friends Always.
Barrier Free Access.
Basic First Aid.
British Film Academy.
Battlefield Function Area.
Baby For Adoption.
Before-Flight Abort.
Boiler Failure Alarm.
Back From/For Approval.
Binding Framework Agreement.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I see things are progressing well here...
> 
> View attachment 108033
> 
> ...


NOBODY mess with the US Army. I will defend Her to my last breath!! :tango_face_smile:
(You can tell it is THE BEST US military branch, 'cause I wuz in it:vs_laugh


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Now? Commies control and burn our major cities that are controlled by socialist politicians. Are we going to blame that on the metric system?


ABSOLUTELY!!! The metric system is proof the commies have invaded our vital bodily fluids! The best prevention is to make sure you drink nothing but bourbon and rain water!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! The metric system is proof the commies have invaded our vital bodily fluids! The best prevention is to make sure you drink nothing but bourbon and rain water!


Mandrake, have you ever heard of fluoridation?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Mandrake, have you ever heard of fluoridation?


Gen. Jack D Ripper has.

No fluoride in our water here.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We, indeed, did save the British and French in WWI. Your pompous, egotistical, generals destroyed an entire generation of Brits while safe in the rear.
> Just ONE example - the First Battle of the Somme, July 1, 1916 to November 18, 1916. The FIRST DAY saw British infantry suffer over 57,000 casualties BEFORE NOON. Why? Because they were ordered to assault the German trenches, and the Germans were armed with machine guns.


Because of the want of a dentist....

After the Somme it was ordered that every Regiment had a dentist so this could never happen again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait a minute; what's this KM crap doing on the HSI's distance window?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wait a minute; what's this KM crap doing on the HSI's distance window?
> 
> View attachment 108041
> View attachment 108041


It's them damn Commies attacking us from within. Taking away our Americanism.
Next thing we know, Brother Denton will be working on Russian Hind helicopters.

It's all part of The Plan, I'm tellin' ya!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When are they going to "metricize" the compass rose.

Can't let that stand with degrees, minutes and seconds of arc, its been around for 500 years, metric will make it better.

Oh, wait, I think they did, someone did something, sometime long ago, it is called circular mils or just mils in artillery speak.

Not as precise though as the former.

I have a aiming circle and a gunners quadrant in mills along with my arty bino's and compass.

They make up for the circular error using bigger shells from bigger guns, AKA as division artillery, 175 & 8 inch.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> When are they going to "metricize" the compass rose.......


Let's not mention metric *time*.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I will say this about the 5.56 NATO round - did you see the size of the chunk of meat blown out of the arm of the rioter in Kenosha who was aimimg the pistol at the good guy on the ground?
Aewsome!! He's going to lose that arm for sure.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will say this about the 5.56 NATO round - did you see the size of the chunk of meat blown out of the arm of the rioter in Kenosha who was aimimg the pistol at the good guy on the ground?
> Aewsome!! He's going to lose that arm for sure.


GOOD! He needs it gone, was lucky it was not his head.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will say this about the 5.56 NATO round - did you see the size of the chunk of meat blown out of the arm of the rioter in Kenosha who was aimimg the pistol at the good guy on the ground?
> Aewsome!! He's going to lose that arm for sure.


Like any red-blooded American, I'm sure the lad had the magazine full of .223. Not that metric-loving 5.56 copycat nonsense.

:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Like any red-blooded American, I'm sure the lad had the magazine full of .223. Not that metric-loving 5.56 copycat nonsense.
> 
> :devil:


You may be right, soft point or HP hunting rounds.

Whatever he used it worked well.

I loaded 55 grain Sierra bench rest HP's for it and that arm is about the same result I got on chucks with it @ 200 yds.

All my ammo today is factory loaded 55 & 63 grain FMJ. (Yeah, metric BS).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The basic 55 grain FMJ round we had in 1969 does an excellent job at the close range combat in Vietnam.
Not sure about 50 yards or more.

And, the 5.56 NATO is loaded to a higher pressure than civilian .223. 
My Mini 14 is kept loaded with two Hornady ballistic tipped varmint rounds up first since it's my farm predator rifle.
Followed by sixteen 55 grain Winchester soft points. Old habits die hard - we only loaded 18 in our 20 round mags. (30's had not been issued yet)
I do have a mag loaded with 55 grain Lake City military rounds. Don't know why, for self defense against humans I'd grab my AK first.

But, for 7.62 NATO and .308 Winchester it is the opposite, pressure wise. The .308 is loaded to a higher pressure.
My self defense ammo for my M1A is South African military surplus 7.62 NATO. It's not available anymore since the SA government "changed" and I will never fire the battle pack I have for any reason other than the enemy is at the gate.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gppd info on that. One of the small colleges I went to allowd math dummies to take physics instead of arithemetic which was taught by the basketball coach. So all the athletes took phyics. The prof said the only thing yall need to know about metrics is..a fly weighs about a gram and flies turd weights about milligram. Thats all I knew about that till right now and that class was in 68.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A picture paints a thousand words.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

